# Excel Wenn- Funktion



## BladeNeo (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Excel und der Wenn Funktion.

Ich habe einen Betrag Bsp 7000€ 

Und ich habe 10 verschiedene Werte:
Betrag > 1000€ (-10%)
Betrag > 2000€ (-20%)
Betrag > ....   € (-30%)
Betrag > 7000€ (-70%)
Betrag > 10000€ (-100%)

Dann habe ich noch einen Prozentsatz (0,058%).. dem sollte ich dementsprechend, wenn der Betrag, wie im Bsp. 7000€ ist,  -70% abziehen von dem Prozentsatz (0,058%)...
D.h. ich bräuchte eine WENN- Funktion die erst prüft wie groß der Betrag ist.. und dannach demenstrechen agiert.. also bei Betrag ist größer als 7000 (bzw IST 7000) soll er die -70% von dem Prozentsatz abziehen.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.. 

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein kleines Beispiel liefert, weil ich bis jetzt nicht drauf komme, wie man dass mit WENN macht in Excel. (Ich würde in z.B. VB oder PHP ne Verschachtlung nehmen... mit vielen If's oder ne Case   )

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## GeHo (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab mal eine Beispiel angehängt, wie es gehen könnte (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ). Ich hab jetzt erstmal ausser Acht gelassen, dass die xx%, die durch den eingegebenen Betrag ermittelt werden, von einen konstanten Prozentsatz abgezogen werden... Bei mir wird dann jeweils nur xx% von 7000Euro abgezogen.

Den Hauptaugenmerk solltest du dabei auf die Sverweis Funktion legen. Für mehr Infos dazu schau mal in die Hilfe oder benutzt die Boardsuche.


----------

